# I like to buy my tools by the pound….



## MickeyGee (Jun 23, 2010)

Great review - nicely done on getting the beast unloaded by yourself. 
Hope all that money you saved can be split between the chiropractor and a few new blades! Hell of a deal btw - I looked all over my part of the world for this exact saw when I was looking for a new one but no dice. Great saw, great deal! looking forward to seeing some projects have fun!


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

great deal, good luck with it. Istn' this saw the same as the ridgid 4512, maybe made by the same manufactureer, enjoy


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with your new saw, keep a cuttin.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

It is for all practical purposes the same as the Ridgid 4512 (which I have and enjoy immensely). Great price you got there, too. When you put a good blade in it, it will really shine for you. Just remember that you can't put too thin a blade in there than the riving knife. Have fun.


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice! I got mine in almost the same way! I've had it for about a year now and don't have any complaints. Oh, and my neighbors probably have similar stories about me unloading mine too!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Good buy!!!!


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice fine…..I don't know, as I don't have that model, but is the clear blade guard in pic 3 oriented properly…..seems to me like it is upside down…....


----------



## V1king (Mar 5, 2011)

You got a great deal on a great saw. I bought the same saw a few months ago, and had a similar set-up experience. 2 thumbs up from me, too!


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 25, 2010)

I've had mine for over a year and love it. I replaced the miter gauge with a V27 and am MUCH happier.

It's still as smooth and solid as the day I put it together. This saw is far and away a superior saw to the usual "Crapsman" saws we see everywhere.


----------

